# How easily do you skip class?



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel bad that it doesn't take much at all for me to blow off my classes. Wake up too late to eat breakfast - skip it. Embarrassed myself yesterday - skip it. Spend long enough looking in the mirror that I find something I don't like - skip it. Menstrual cramps - skip it. Skipped the first class of the day - skip them all. 

I'm so glad there's no attendance taken or I just would not be able to do school. Lol, I should get a refund on my tuition for teaching myself so many subjects just out of the assigned book.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

You're my new best friend, weirdo.

Though i don't get menstrual cramps, I do skip for the other aforementioned reasons, and more.


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

Haven't skipped a class yet, but then again, it's only my second week as a college student. A lot of those reasons seem valid, though. And if you can teach yourself the material, there isn't much to worry about.  No attendance over here, either. I've seen plenty of people skipping out on lessons to go and do something else. Your reasons are as good as theirs.


----------



## sapphyrcat (Aug 27, 2014)

I was thinking about this as I just skipped my once-a-week-class because I'm somewhat sick (could have pushed myself through it though) and work stressed me out. I'm kind of disappointed in myself but no one's perfect, right? I do better than I used to.

But yeah, if skipping doesn't totally overwhelm you with catch-up work, and you do have a reason (hey, social anxiety is a reason on some days) then I think you're better off than people who skip for no reason at all. No point beating yourself up over it.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I eat hardboiled eggs for breakfast or grab something at the cafe, which excuses me from having to sit down and work through a bowl of cereal or wait for bacon to fry. People can watch me stand outside the room and stuff my face with a gooey chocolate muffin the size of my fist.

I'll skip a class only if I can be sure ahead of time that the material can be made up and my need is dire. I still remember skipping a lot of class due to personal problems and feeling like a big, fat failure when I was younger. Agonized over it for months because I did so poorly. Never again. If I'm super-hungry I'll just squirm away for a bit and for all anyone knows I'm just taking a long time to pee.

Even if the material in one class is easy, it's in my best interests to be there because one of my instructors offers me advice for a different class sometimes.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I skip probably 3-5 times for each class every semester. 

I would skip statistics more often, but the professor takes attendance and marks you down 5 points every time you're absent  . Hate that class. She's boring as hell and doesn't even teach well. All my learning comes from the textbook, YouTube, and mymathlab.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Today I skipped class because I would have been five minutes late. I feel SOOOO stupid! 

However, I forgot to bring a writing utensil with me, so I would have had to ask someone for a pencil. Which means, I'd have to come into class late and then be disruptive by asking someone for a pencil. 

I know, stupid stupid stupid! I was just embarrassed at the prospect of coming in late, but five minutes late is nothing, and the lecture probably would have just started at that point!  

Also, sometimes I skip class just because I feel like crap. Lame, I know.

Another time, I ditched because an important paper was due in class, but I totally forgot about it, so I would have nothing to turn in. The professor would have seen me go straight to my seat instead of dropping off my paper at his desk. He would have seen me... would have judged me... Couldn't do it. 

Oh also, one time I skipped because I knew that there would be an activity where I would have to interact with classmates. Buuuuh I hate people. I just want to go to class, take notes and leave. I hate all those stupid, "Now discuss this topic with a neighbor" or "gather into groups and work on this assignment" thing. What is this, kindergarten? 

Yeeeahhh... I'm kind of sucking at this college thing. Except I'm a junior, so I've sucked at college three years running now.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I try to avoid it at all costs because sometimes missing one lecture will make it impossible to understand the next one, and then you're confused for the rest of the semester. 

I have one class that's recorded and then uploaded after, and I don't mind missing that one if something comes up, because I can watch it later on that night. I still try to get there though because I pay better attention if I'm actually at the lecture.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Only skipped 3 classes so far this semester. Well only 2 intentionally, slept through the other one.

Used to do that every day in high school, large part of me failing damn near everything.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

When I attended school, I used to skip my morning class because I would wake up late or look just plain ugly to head out. Or just skip the entire day. I would feel really bad in the afternoon.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I skip more classes than I attend. It's very difficult to convince myself to go. There have been lots of moments where I am ready to go, but a thought enters my head, and that's the end of that. I have also had the experience of looking in the mirror and deciding not to go.


----------



## BlackHearts (Jul 21, 2014)

I've skipped a few classes here and there..I'm actually blowing off today entirely  It's actually very hard for me to skip class. It makes me nervous! For some weird reason I always feel like I'm letting the professor(s) down which is so stupid haha. I'm usually the student that sits very close to the front and tries to participate so they usually can remember me. I also freak out because I end up thinking I'll miss something super important and missing that one class will cause me to fail entirely. Which, of course, is absurd.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been in college for 3 years, and have probably missed 15 days in all, is that a lot? Haha. I don't like to miss class. I don't like to miss any of the material even if it's something easy that I could teach myself. I have a teacher that emails the powerpoint to us after each lecture, but I've only missed his class once. I don't care if I'm having cramps, migraine, or whatever, I'm in class. I got my wisdom teeth out last Friday and was nervous because I had to miss a class.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I have four classes this week and I skipped them all.
I don't have any friends in college probably cause I'm too socially awkward. 

I spent the time in the library reading and listening to music. And it's great cause no one can disturb you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pointless signing up for classes then


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

ive skipped like 3 of my classes twice haha not becuz anxiety because i get really tired and sometimes i dnt do the homework opps...like rite now I'm supposed to study 4 my exam and read a book probably not gunna do it but i'll be in class tomorrow oh and i can't miss class like that anyway cuz each of my classes gives u only 4 times to miss class and then the drop u from the class how do u other ppl get away with skipping so much?


----------



## selfconches (Sep 26, 2014)

all the time. i had 37 absences last year, and i know it'll be more this year. i hate school so much. i can't handle it anymore - the people, the workload, the environment, i can't ****ing do it.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

magichead said:


> If you can, try to skip class as little as possible. You wouldn't pay for a movie ticket and then go home would you? Now multiply the price of that movie ticket by a hundred.


It's not quite the same. You're paying for the credits and degree. Some classes you can get good grades in without even going, aside from exams, if you can learn the material yourself. Some instructors aren't very good and will just tell you things you can read in the textbook yourself.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I skip my nutrition class all the time, since all my professor does is read off the power point that she uploads on her site. The only time I show up for that class is when there's a quiz or an exam.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Bearyfluffy said:


> I have four classes this week and I skipped them all.
> I don't have any friends in college probably cause I'm too socially awkward.
> 
> I spent the time in the library reading and listening to music. And it's great cause no one can disturb you


Same, I don't really have any friends on campus. I used to go to the library, and that would help me pass the time between classes. But as of late, I've been doing a lot of sitting and sleeping in my car.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I skip the whole thing that i didn't sign up for it.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the second instructor to threaten to give me harder material because I said something like, "Oh, that part's easy."

I'm tempted to say "do it". I learned VLSM by hand and have achieved god status. There is nothing you can do to stop me.



Purple Clouds said:


> I skip my nutrition class all the time, since all my professor does is read off the power point that she uploads on her site. The only time I show up for that class is when there's a quiz or an exam.


I hate getting those, too.


----------



## Kvetch (Sep 28, 2014)

It's only my second week but I've consistently fallen asleep in most of my lectures. So I sat right at the front this time hoping it would force me to concentrate...nope. Same as ever. I swear, some teachers have this special gift of inciting boredom levels that are off the charts.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Some schools require attendance. Others you only need to hand in homework and stay when its a test day. I think for some people they work better on their own schedule and pace so looser attendance works better for them.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Juschill said:


> i can't miss class like that anyway cuz each of my classes gives u only 4 times to miss class and then the drop u from the class how do u other ppl get away with skipping so much?


I attended a large university & nobody would care about attendance....as long as you took the midterm/final & did well you were guaranteed to pass MOST classes (some students did). Some classes had daily quizzes along w/ homework/discussion...so your grade would suffer if you skipped those classes.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

My university has now a new policy: every absence has to be justified with a doctor's note, just like in high school.

I think that is a good system! People will now attend class more often.

Don't skip classes - you are studying for a reason. Don't forget you get to ask questions in class! This is very valuable!


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

s12345 said:


> My university has now a new policy: every absence has to be justified with a doctor's note, just like in high school.
> 
> I think that is a good system! People will now attend class more often.
> 
> Don't skip classes - you are studying for a reason. Don't forget you get to ask questions in class! This is very valuable!


I never ask questions in class. That's not even anxiety, I never have any questions.


----------



## kmeowmeow (Oct 9, 2014)

i skip class when i forgot to do my homework


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shameful said:


> I never ask questions in class. That's not even anxiety, I never have any questions.


Aren't you a genius.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

kmeowmeow said:


> i skip class when i forgot to do my homework


There is something called an agenda..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I never skip lectures. I sometimes skip labs if I'm really exhausted or have a lot of other work to do. I'm not sure about how it is for other people, but in my major/school, labs are just for you to work on that week's assignment and ask the professor questions about it if you need help.


----------

